# Do we have a name for this?



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

I admit it, I'm addicted to watching woodworking/making youtube. As addictions go, this one is somewhat benign, but there, I said it. I'm an addict.

Moving on…I think all of you are familiar with the uncontrollable butt clench that follows watching some supposed expert (well, they are making a video, doesn't that make them an expert?) doing something *we* would "never" do.

For me the most frequent and recurring instance of this clenching is the VERY ordinary and common "reaching waaaaaay over the still spinning blade to grab the wood after pushing it through the table saw".

The safest folks employ their push sticks in a somewhat futile attempt to move the pieces further from the blade before they dangle their sleeves and their loose shirts and lord knows what else, while throwing out a hand at blazing speed merely an inch or two from the blade to retrieve their ill gotten booty.

Then they grab both pieces in one hand and juggle them fractions of an inch from the blade as they pull them back "home".

This whole never ending parade of persons and pieces in the retrieval process at the end of a cut seems to me to be a very dangerous part of using a table saw.

I haven't come up with a good solution in my own work flow, and god knows the youtubers have not either. So some questions for the regulars here:
1) is there an industry standard name for that dangerous part of the process
2) do you have some horror stories for this action, or is it just that it *"seems"* dangerous, and isn't really so much
3) is it just me? The rest of you don't see a problem here?
4) do you have some trick for making that part of the process safer?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Shirt pulled into table saw experiments

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

JeffP, #2 1/2 and the first part of #3. Home movies of doing what you like always exaggerate distances. I video everything I do on the lathe, and most vids are seen from behind the lathe, or the back side. When I do move the camera to an angle for a better view, it looks like I'm going to lose something important, but in reality, there is no danger. It's an optical illusion.

Not focusing on the job at hand is the most hazardous situation you will encounter. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Yep, in most cases it's an optical illusion. Best bet is worry about your own safety and let everyone else do the same. If you get hurt it's because you're an idiot, not because everyone else is.


----------

